# Any other physics students?



## EMwaves (Apr 27, 2014)

Anyone else out there studying physics or even have a physics degree? I'm currently halfway through undergrad, going into my upper-division courses and taking differential equations at the moment. I have some opportunities to do research coming up probably by the end of this year.

Anyway, just seeing if any other physics students are out there? I'm just slightly worried about my social anxiety (not severe, but still impairing) being an issue when it comes to joining a research group. I only just decided to go into physics about 2 years ago and while having some social problems isn't as impairing in a field like physics as it would be in, say, business, I still can see it being an issue of sorts. Or maybe not?


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

Going to be a teacher?


----------



## EMwaves (Apr 27, 2014)

Well the end goal unless I change my mind for whatever reason would be to get a PhD, become a professor at a university and do research. Of course there's the dream job at something like CERN, however likely that would be to happen. I have a ton of options though, but yes I'll definitely be having to teach. So there's that too, although I didn't mention it because giving a lecture isn't as bad for social anxiety, you have a set plan of what you're going to talk about and it's just different. It's less personal, you're just lecturing at students. A research group is usually smaller plus you're actually involved with others so it's more personal.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

You could do a lot of stuff. used to be physics, now I'm computer engineering.


----------



## EMwaves (Apr 27, 2014)

That's cool, what made you decide to switch from physics though?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Physicsbro here. I am in like the exact situation as you. Socializing seems like the most daunting task to forward my career, second would be the actual coursework and research lol. What school do you go to?


----------



## EMwaves (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm going to University of West Florida.

So you understand where I'm coming from then. Yeah man, it's worrying because I'm about to start my *actual* coursework (upper-division undergrad and beyond) along with REUs, I feel like if I don't get rid of or at least severely cut down my level of depression/anxiety, I'm going to be running into trouble. I guess my love for physics has kept me going for the last 2 years, but the depression and SA and all that can leave me feeling extremely unmotivated and uninspired to study and do my work sometimes, which I can't have happening as I go further into my degree. I'm sure you understand where I'm coming from.

But what school are you at, and how far into your degree are you?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm still a ways from upper division coursework, I might be done in 2 maybe 3 years. Currently I'm at a CC in Cali but I plan on going to University of California, Riverside by next Fall 2015. I very seldom talk to other students there, much less the professor. And I feel my neurotic overthinking may negatively affect my performance in school. But I have to keep continuing onwards for my passion to learn not only about physics but other sciences as well. Besides, exposure to people will only allow us to improve, right?
Or at least that's how I hope it works. :?


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm only doing high school physics and I can't even... I just can't.

Good job on sticking with physics!


----------



## EMwaves (Apr 27, 2014)

ByStorm said:


> I'm still a ways from upper division coursework, I might be done in 2 maybe 3 years. Currently I'm at a CC in Cali but I plan on going to University of California, Riverside by next Fall 2015. I very seldom talk to other students there, much less the professor. And I feel my neurotic overthinking may negatively affect my performance in school. But I have to keep continuing onwards for my passion to learn not only about physics but other sciences as well. Besides, exposure to people will only allow us to improve, right?
> Or at least that's how I hope it works. :?


I hear you. It sucks too because if you don't mingle with the others students in the physics department or become friendly with your professors, it will be difficult to get a good letter of recommendation from any of them for grad school, ya know? But yeah, I just keep on keeping on just thinking that it will all work itself out in the end? Lol.



W A N D E R L U S T said:


> I'm only doing high school physics and I can't even... I just can't.
> 
> Good job on sticking with physics!


Why not? Is it because of math? They don't even use calculus in high school physics classes. As long as you can do algebra, you can do high school physics (which isn't even a good representation of what physics is really all about, just saying).


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm a physics grad student, feel free to ask me anything.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

EMwaves said:


> That's cool, what made you decide to switch from physics though?


Work. I didn't want to spend so long getting a Phd. Don't get me.wrong there are a lot of opportunities if you start young, but I had some obstacles to deal with


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

EMwaves said:


> Why not? Is it because of math? They don't even use calculus in high school physics classes. As long as you can do algebra, you can do high school physics (which isn't even a good representation of what physics is really all about, just saying).


I can do algebra, but it has to be simple and I don't understand what each letter stands for because I always forget and there's something to do with Sin. I think right now we're learning about projectile motion, initial velocities, light, that double slit thing, etc. I think I'm gonna drop out. But then again, I only need to pass 5 subjects and I'm set.

But how do you find the angle of trajectory from the vertical and horizontal velocities? Do you use s = ut + 1/2 at?


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

Your signature is freaking me out. Yes, you do use that formula later on, but you derive it from calculus and then you can take derivatives to find velocity and acceleration, etc


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Physics is interesting and all, and though im good at math i just can't see myself majoring in physics ostly because im interested in the theoretical big ideas rather than the boring already known stuff which you have to learn. I'm going to major in computer science/software engineering, but a math major would be high up there in my list along with game design.



EMwaves said:


> Why not? Is it because of math? They don't even use calculus in high school physics classes. As long as you can do algebra, you can do high school physics (which isn't even a good representation of what physics is really all about, just saying).


Well it depends for the most part no, but if you're in the u.s (or wherever else they have AP exams) and additionally in an AP physics C class, they do.



W A N D E R L U S T said:


> I can do algebra, but it has to be simple and I don't understand what each letter stands for because I always forget and there's something to do with Sin. I think right now we're learning about projectile motion, initial velocities, light, that double slit thing, etc. I think I'm gonna drop out. But then again, I only need to pass 5 subjects and I'm set.
> 
> But how do you find the angle of trajectory from the vertical and horizontal velocities? Do you use s = ut + 1/2 at?


Usually tests and such will tell you what they stand for, in programming the variables have full names themselves (or at least you hope they do), in physics they usually have a subscript such as Vi which would mean velocity initial. I'm finally done with AP Physics B (thankfully XD) and from what i know you use the inverse trig functions such as arcsin for Vy and arccos for Vx and those are the vector components. You do that for any vector quantity not just projectile motion. So if you have Vy and V then arcsin Vy/V i think would give you the angle. The formula you give which I've seen in the form s = 1/2at^2 + vt + x0 is like a previous poster said derived from calculus. Though i don't think it's used for angles :sus


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

HelpfulHero said:


> Your signature is freaking me out. Yes, you do use that formula later on, but you derive it from calculus and then you can take derivatives to find velocity and acceleration, etc


Oh why thank you! :eyes
I understood about half of that but apparently, I'm meant to find the maximum height in relation to the launch height using these? But for the bit I did understant, thanks! 



galacticsenator said:


> Usually tests and such will tell you what they stand for, in programming the variables have full names themselves (or at least you hope they do), in physics they usually have a subscript such as Vi which would mean velocity initial. I'm finally done with AP Physics B (thankfully XD) and from what i know you use the inverse trig functions such as arcsin for Vy and arccos for Vx and those are the vector components. You do that for any vector quantity not just projectile motion. So if you have Vy and V then arcsin Vy/V i think would give you the angle. The formula you give which I've seen in the form s = 1/2at^2 + vt + x0 is like a previous poster said derived from calculus. Though i don't think it's used for angles :sus


Oh yeah, I understand when they say things like Vi and Vf but usually it's U and V or something like that and so I can't remember them all too well. I remember doing those trig functions now! Thank you!  Completely forgot about them! But if mines not used to find an angle then I think I've done something wrong... :um

Thank you to the both of you though for the help!


----------



## hanzitalaura (Mar 3, 2013)

I always wanted to be with someone who was into physics. Hmmm maybe one day.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey, the trick to become good at physics is to not worry about the math part. If you constantly try to memorize formulas, then this will only slow you down. Try to get a clear understanding of where the formula came from and understand the concept intuitively. So every time I answer a math problem or whatever, I always try to imagine the problem on my head first. And always read the textbook!!!


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh yeah, btw I'm also a high school physics student just like you!! Good luck man!!!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I'm almost finished with my PhD in physics (just waiting for final defence). It was tough for me when I started grad school because of the stresses of having to talk to potential supervisors, being generally anxious and depressed because of the new environment, and having to do my courses while in this state. I did pretty badly the first couple of years of grad school before I managed to get a bit of motivation back, and I made it through to where I am now. I think if I had been in a better state of mind in that first year, it would have set a whole different tone for my entire time in grad school.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> I'm almost finished with my PhD in physics (just waiting for final defence). It was tough for me when I started grad school because of the stresses of having to talk to potential supervisors, being generally anxious and depressed because of the new environment, and having to do my courses while in this state. I did pretty badly the first couple of years of grad school before I managed to get a bit of motivation back, and I made it through to where I am now. I think if I had been in a better state of mind in that first year, it would have set a whole different tone for my entire time in grad school.


Yay well done :clap What field of physics you in?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Ape in space said:


> I'm almost finished with my PhD in physics (just waiting for final defence). It was tough for me when I started grad school because of the stresses of having to talk to potential supervisors, being generally anxious and depressed because of the new environment, and having to do my courses while in this state. I did pretty badly the first couple of years of grad school before I managed to get a bit of motivation back, and I made it through to where I am now. I think if I had been in a better state of mind in that first year, it would have set a whole different tone for my entire time in grad school.


How does an ape get a PhD in physics???


----------

